# 2018 Outback 250Urs



## RickyandSamantha (Aug 27, 2018)

Good Morning fellow campers, My wife and i are fairly new to camping. this is our first TT. always borrowed my parents. Anyway, we've had it out a few times nothing longer than 4-5 days so far and noticed a few small issues but nothing the dealer didn't fix pretty quickly. My biggest question is, Can i walk on my roof? dealer tells me yes but when i'm up there it seems pretty flimsy and i'm not looking to fall through. i'm an average 28 yr old, 190 ish lbs. can anyone tell me for sure if i should be up there to sweep it off and clean it or should i do it from a ladder?

Off Topic, its great to be a part of this web forum, LOTS of Great info on here.

Thanks, Ricky


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You can walk on the roof, but my recommendation is to stay on the beams. They are easy to see. If you need to do some work up there, bring a something to span the beams, therefore spreading weight out.


----------



## RickyandSamantha (Aug 27, 2018)

OK, thats what is was doing when i was up there. Just seemed like it wasn't in my best interest. really shouldn't have to get up there often once or twice a year to inspect things but thats it.

Thanks!


----------



## MCG72 (Aug 16, 2018)

Went through the same questioning after purchasing our 293UBH this past January. My son was on the roof helping put a cover on and he asked if we should be walking up there as it seemed very spongy. The next day I contacted Keystone Technical Services with the question - answer "only if you place something down, over beams, to spread weight. Therefore, ditto to Oregon Campers comment. I used a 4x8 sheet of plywood cut into 4 panels and move them as needed. Easy solution.

Mike


----------



## Pbtman (Dec 16, 2017)

I thought my roof was a little flimsy to walk on, therefore, I use the paneling idea to help distribute the weight. I mean, there's not a lot of places to mount a permanent ladder on a 250URS unless it's on the side of the trailer. I wouldn't like that. 
We have a 2018 250URS as well. Look under "modifications" and you'll not only find mine, but a couple of others as well. (Relocating the table legs, privacy curtain, Oxygenics shower replacement, lockable bathroom door handle, and a lot more).


----------

